# Pflanzliche Generalüberholung des Teiches



## Jxan (6. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Teich. Den Teich, den ihr auf den folgenden Bilder sehen werdet, ist auch von meinem Vater. Ich probiere nur langsam mich aus Interesse auch damit zu beschäftigen, weil ich Teichbau, Fische und allem was dazu gehört, sehr interessant finde.

In unserem Teich haben wir hauptsächlich Goldfische, aber auch zwei __ Shubunkin (geschenkt bekommen). Im Frühjahr haben wir das Glück, dass wir zwei (ca. 20cm) Kois ebenfalls geschenkt bekommen. Vorher möchte ich den Teich aber noch mal generalüberholen.

Der Wasserzustand im Teich ist an sich gut (würde ich als unerfahrener Laie) sagen. Gerade letztes Jahr haben wir erst eine neue Pumpe mit UV-Licht gegen Algen gekauft. Ich werde jetzt mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich zeigen, damit ihr mein "Problem" ein bisschen besser verstehen könnt:












Wie man erkennen kann herrscht in diesem Teich eine unglaubliche pflanzliche Unordnung. Und die stört mich ungemein. Normalerweise ist die Wasseroberfläche in der Mitte im Sommer mit zahlreichen (meiner Meinung nach) viel zu vielen Seerosen versehen.

Die ganzen "vergammelten" grau/braunen Pflanzen die aus der Wasseroberfläche oben rausragen kann man ja wahrscheinlich einfach rausziehen oder abschneiden. Trotzdem herrscht dort eine unglaubliche Unordnung, gerade im Bereich von niedrigem Wasser (erstes Bild, im unteren Bildbereich, eher rechts). Könnt ihr mir sagen, was das für Algen-/Pflanzenarten sind und wie man diese loswird? Ursprünglich, als wir vor ca. 4-5 Jahren den Teich einmal neu saniert haben (Wasser raus, Schlamm raus, neue Pflanzen, ...) haben wir keine dieser Pflanzen eingesetzt, die kamen einfach wieder nach und nach und bedecken das ganze Gebiet dort.

Außerdem sind in dem mittleren Bereich des Teiches extrem viele verknotete "Äste", die mir ebenfalls ein Dorn im Auge sind. Kann ich die auch einfach abschneiden?

Vielleicht ist es ja auch möglich dass ein erfahrener Nutzer mal unser Teichvolumen schätzen könnte, damit ich mein Profil ein wenig ausführen könnte. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich ein bisschen belehren könntet.

Grüße,
Jxan


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2017)

Hallo Jxan und herzlich Willkommen! (richtiger Name eventuell? )

Dein Teichlein ist ja sehr hübsch, aber er hat augenscheinlich wenig Volumen wenn man sich die Goldfische daneben ansieht.
Um einen groben Überlick über die Wassermenge zu bekommen misst Du die Seitenlängen und die Tiefe des Teiches, wenn du diese multiplizierst bekommst du den m³ raus. Also zum Beispiel  4 x 5 x 0.8 = 16m³, das wäre aber der Idealfall sprich wenn der Teich rechteckig und keine Tiefenunterschiede hätte. 
Für Goldfische sieht der Teich noch ganz probat aus, ich möchte hier keine Besatzdiskussion lostreten davon haben wir hier genüge im Forum, aber für Koi müsstest Du den Teich deutlich größer machen. Wenn die Tiere schon 20cm haben, dann werden die Dir alles auch ordentlich durchwühlen. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Teich zu erweitern? Wie sieht es mit Filter aus? Die Pumpe wird wohl keine UV-Lampe haben sondern eher der Filter. 
An sich ist es ein hübscher "Naturteich", wäre es für Dich, bevor Du eine Großbaustellenaktion startest, nicht besser Du verzichtest auf Koi und holst etwas kleines wie __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen? 

Zu Deiner Pflanzenfrage: den Rückschnitt würde ich jetzt vornehmen bevor __ Kröten oder __ Frösche anfangen zu laichen. Was das für eine Unterwasserpflanze ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, vielleicht __ Wasserpest. Die Seerosen würde ich ebenfalls dezimieren, damit man wieder mehr Wasser als Blattwerk sieht.


----------



## Jxan (7. März 2017)

Hallo!
Jan ist mein richtiger Name, sorry. 

Ist bei meinem leider nicht der Fall. Aber darum werde ich mich dann mal später kümmern müssen. Wahrscheinlich in verschiedene Rechtecke aufteilen und so weiter...

Da ist rein theoretisch eine Möglichkeit den Teich zu erweitern, die ist aber relativ aufwendig. Müsste ich dann mal eventuell ansprechen, sieht aber eher schlecht aus. Zu dem Filter kann ich heute Abend mal genauerer Angaben machen. Muss ich erstmal erfragen.



> Was das für eine Unterwasserpflanze ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, vielleicht __ Wasserpest.


Ich könnte später mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen, wenn das bei der Identifizierung helfen könnte.


----------



## Alexius30 (7. März 2017)

Messe einmal wie lang/breit/tief ungefähr ist. Grob geschätzt ist der Teich bei ca. 10.000l. Steht die Seerose in der Mitte? ( tiefsten stelle ) Wenn ja würde ich die Tiefe auf 60-80cm schätzen.
Zu den Fischen: Am Foto sind 10(11) Goldfische zu sehen, zähle mal wieviele es wirklich sind. Die 2 Kois solltest du erst ab 12.000l hineingeben. ( Zuerst über Koihaltung informieren! Ich bin zwar kein Experte aber Kois zu halten ist nicht so einfach! ) Schau mal im Lexikon ein paar Beiträge an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/koi.225/

LG Alex


----------



## Jxan (7. März 2017)

So, ich habe jetzt noch einmal ein wenig nachgerechnet und gesucht:

Der Teich hast ein Volumen von 6000l mit zwei verschiedenen Bereichen. Der vordere kleine Teil ist 22cm, der große Hauptteil bis zu 120cm tief.
Habe auch noch einmal probiert ein möglichst gutes Bild von der Bepflanzung zu machen, die mich so stört:





Dank dem Hinweis von [USER]Ida17[/USER], erscheint mir die __ Wasserpest relativ plausibel.

Wir benutzen einen *Jebao UV Filter ECF-15000*. 



> Steht die Seerose in der Mitte?


Ja, steht sie!


----------



## Jxan (7. März 2017)

Ich korriegiere, habe gerade noch genauere Maße aus einem alten Plan entnehmen können:

*8000l* Teichvolumen, 
*Gesamtgröße*: ca. 3,50 x 3,00m

1,10 x 3,00m mit Wassertiefe 0,50m
2,40 x 3,00m mit Wassertiefe 0,90m

Grüße!


----------



## mitch (8. März 2017)

Hallo Jan,

das Grünzeug auf dem einzelnen Bild könnte auch __ Wasserfenchel (winterblätter) sein ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserfenchel.43738/

schau doch mal im Lexikon nach ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/ , das hilft recht gut bei der Pflanzenbestimmung


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2017)

Hi Jxan,

das mit den größeren, grünen, herzförmigen Blättern ist die winterliche Wuchsform vom Zungenhahnenfuß. (die langen, abgestorbenen dicken braunen Triebe mit den langen zungenförmigen Blättern dran die im Teich "schwimmen" sind die sommerlichen Blütenstengel davon)

das andere "grüne" könnte ein __ Tausendblatt sein (ist in der Vergrößerung aber net so ganz zu erkennen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Jxan (8. März 2017)

Unabhängig davon was es ist. - Ist die Bekämpfung gleich? Wenn ja, wie sieht diese aus?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2017)

Jxan schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon was es ist. - Ist die Bekämpfung gleich? Wenn ja, wie sieht diese aus?



mit Stumpf und Stiel rausziehen

für Koi ist der Teich dann allerdings auch net geeignet (zu flach und zu wenig Wasservolumen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. März 2017)

Mach doch einen Goldfischteich draus, ich würde dir auch einige Schenken
Pflanzen solltest du aber unbedingt wieder in den Teich setzen, da die Filterwirkung sehr hoch ist.


----------

